# Linux sur MacBook Pro



## eettttee (5 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

j'aimerais savoir si c'est possible de réaliser un dual boot Linux/Mac OS sur un MacBook Pro avec Mac OS sur le disque dur interne, et Linux sur une carte Micro SD de 32 ou 64 ou 128go (avec un adaptateur SD).

Si c'est possible, quels sont les inconvénients ? 

Merci.


----------



## joan louis (13 Mars 2015)

oui c'est possible à condition que ton adaptateur soit standard (qu'ill fasse du mass storage), tu peux aussi utiliser une clé usb.
l'inconvénient majeur c'est la vitesse des cartes sd et des clés usb et lait qu'un support amovible se débranche facilement (pertes de données si on débranche la carte).


----------



## eettttee (13 Mars 2015)

Merci. 
La vitesse d'une carte SD est elle viable pour faire tourner un ubuntu récent ?


----------



## joan louis (13 Mars 2015)

Très honnêtement si tu n'as pas besoin d'une solution portable je te déconseille fortement d'utiliser un support amovible pour faire touner un os. si tu as besoin de mobilité il y a des distribution pour clés usb sans besoin d'installation sur disque. 
plus précisément concernant ta question: la vitèsse dépends à la fois du type de carte (si tu as une class 10 c'est bien), de l'adaptateur et du port (usb2 ou 3)


----------



## eettttee (13 Mars 2015)

Oui je comprends. Merci beaucoup pour vos précisions. Je testerai sur une carte SD classe 10 si possible si c'est viable, au pire je m'orienterai vers de la virtualisation.


----------



## joan louis (13 Mars 2015)

si tu as un disque rapide la virtualisation est nettement plus performante qu'une carte sd


----------



## daffyb (13 Mars 2015)

et je rajouterai, pour que la réponse soit complète, qu'une carte SD ou une clef USB n'est pas vraiment faite pour faire tourner un OS qui écrit énormément de petits fichiers, et cela constamment. 
La durée de vie d'une telle clef est comptée.


----------

